# Will the female lay eggs without a male?



## BlackArchFish

Hi um.... I just got 2 new bettas, a male and a female. My female is in my 10 gallon, and my male is in a Critter Keeper next to my tank. I'm new to the whole female thing lol. But I was wondering if the female betta will lay eggs in the tank even if the male is not present in the tank. I'd love to have betta babies. I could sell them to good homes with a critter keeper. ANYWAYS. So I was wondering about that... yeah... Also could my male and female live together without killing one another? like... perminantly.


----------



## (RC)

Most of the time a male and female kept together will kill each other. A female will drop her eggs without a male sometimes.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy

Don't forget to mention that eggs dropped by the female in isolation aren't fertile. Like almost everywhere in nature, it takes two to tango.


----------



## BlackArchFish

Thanks. I kinda want to breed them but I'm scared of what will happen. Do I put them in a breeder net for a while and watch or what?


----------



## thatsfishy

No. You can find lots of breeding info via the sticky: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=720


----------



## Fraser

Dont female fish reabsorb their eggs? I guess some species release them and eat them too


----------



## L.c.

i have a male and a female betta in the same tank..55 gal...and the female wants nothing to do with the male.
I guess Hes just not her type.
But when I get my 20 gal freed up shes going in there with the female guppies


----------



## gemjunkie

First off.. A female betta will drop eggs and sometimes tend them if she doesn't have anyone to spawn with and she is ready. No the eggs will not be fertile. Make sure you have food for your fry as betta fry will not take dry food, they need live food and VERY VERY small live food at that.

DO NOT, REPEAT, DO NOT keep a betta with guppies!!!! That's asking for desaster! Been there done that and will NOT do it again.
~gem~ 
*At bettas for over 10 yrs.*


----------



## Alisha

I know this has already been answered but yes, females will occasionally lay eggs without a male, but they will not be fertile. Secondly, I have tried a few times to keep male's and female's together and have come to the conclusion that it _very rarely_ works out. And I have to agree with gemjunkie, I would not suggest keeping bettas with guppies, even females. I have lost a few guppies this way..why is it that I always learn the hard way? haha. And I just wanted to wish you luck BlackArchFish if you do decide to breed, just today I had to terminate a spawn, and it is _not_ as easy as some make it sound, so good luck.


----------

